# Snoway grey controller



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

Snoway grey wired handheld controller. $100.


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

here is the picture.


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

bump anyone?


----------



## RYJAMES (Jan 8, 2020)

rico said:


> here is the picture.
> 
> View attachment 150534


Any chance this is still available from almost 4 years ago?


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

It is still available.


----------



## RYJAMES (Jan 8, 2020)

Cool. What is your best price? I am in Connecticut, I will pay for shipping, USPS is fine.


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

I would say $75 would be the lowest I could go. Do you have Paypal?


----------

